# Stena Germanica aground this morning



## BarnacleGrim (Aug 7, 2010)

From the local newspaper: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.672488-stena-farjan-ater-i-trafik

Stena Germanica struck a channel marker and ran aground while entering Gothenburg Harbour. No casualties or oil spill, the ferry is back in service.

Stena Line media contact Joakim Kendahl cites autopilot malfunction. "It's not like the autopilot of a plane, it doesn't take over control, it suggests a course for the captain to follow"


----------

